# Nose To Tail grooming book



## havamanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Would any one be willing to write a review for the grooming book FROM NOSE TO TAIL? or send comments that could be used publicly on the books website or for advertising? 

Suzanne


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, this isn't much of a review, but I'm very impressed with it. It is worth more than you guys charge and I'm recommending it to all my puppy homes. It is done very well! Thank you for writing it and making it available to all of us.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

How do I get a copy of the book?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Well, this isn't much of a review, but I'm very impressed with it. It is worth more than you guys charge and I'm recommending it to all my puppy homes. It is done very well! Thank you for writing it and making it available to all of us.


I agree and also am telling people to buy it.

Kathy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I got the book I read through it, cover to cover one afternoon. Having two havanese puppies and dealing with coat blowing, I was about to give up the ghost and have poor Milo shaved down. When I used to take him to a groomer I always told her I brushed him every day -- sometimes twice a day. Though it was true, she looked at me like I had two heads. Nobody had told me about "line combing/brushing." I was dutifully taking a comb or brush and spending ten to fiften minutes going over him every night. Meanwhile he was a matted mess.

Stunned, after reading about it in the book, I initiated a thread about it here and I suspect some of the newbies were saved the misery Milo and I went through. Now that's only one small thing that has totally changed our lives. Another great help for me were the tips about shampooing. Those two things alone made it worth the price of admission. I love the book and will always keep it close at hand.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ivy, click this link and then look at the top of the page for the tab called "Buy".


----------



## havamanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is the website for the book

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/nosetotailbook/

Suzanne


----------

